# Loyola Marymount MFA Feature Film Screenwriting



## babbinsteffey (May 16, 2011)

Okay, so I applied to Loyola Marymount back in February and I called them 2 weeks ago to submit more of my work and they told me I made the waitlist. It's the middle of May and I still haven't heard any final decision though. Nor anything from Chapman U! These are the only schools I'm waiting to hear from and I'm absolutely losing my mind! Is anyone else in the same boat? Are a lot of people waiting to hear from Chapman to make final decisions or something? Should I just give up hope? What's going on??


----------



## skipper (May 18, 2011)

Hey babbinsteffey, I was waitlisted at LMU when I applied (I got in, just finished 2nd year).

I couldn't remember when I found out so I went through my old emails just now--it looks like I got an official letter around the end of the first week of June. I would suggest maybe emailing them again towards the end of May and asking for a timeline.

As for Chapman...I also never got any official emails or letters from them. I got a random phone call one day in the spring and some guy asked me a few questions, then I never heard anything until I got another phone call in mid-to-late July asking if I was still interested in attending. They required a $1000 deposit and apparently they were having issues with students who had committed to the program then ended up not being able to pull the money together. But by that point in the summer I had already paid my deposits at LMU, so it was too little too late.

Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## RAW (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey babbinsteffey, I got waitlisted as well.  Did you hear any new word on your situation?


----------

